# Braumeister Brew Video



## SJW (31/3/12)

This is a video of how I brew on my BM. So please dont flame me for bad brewing practices. 86% efficiency speaks for itself. Hope you enjoy.  

http://youtu.be/MRWz4G6tkMU


----------



## kelbygreen (31/3/12)

not bad


----------



## Jono_w (31/3/12)

Yeah nice one mate,
Very cool units.
Too bad these weren't around before I stared building mine.
Cheers
jono


----------



## kelbygreen (31/3/12)

not sure what the 500lt version is worth jono lol


----------



## beerbog (31/3/12)

like. :beerbang:


----------



## SJW (1/4/12)

Thanks fellas, just wanted to show how simple they are to use.


----------



## banora brewer (1/4/12)

Thanks for the video, I might change a few things to your way. 
Cheers


----------



## mahonya1 (1/4/12)

Nice video. 
What temp sparge water did you use? 
Not sure if you covered it at the end, my PC dropped out after about 21mins, but how do you clean the braumeister? It looked nice and shiny like it was brand new at the beginning.


----------



## Harry Volting (1/4/12)

Top effort.
I hope Mark has you on his standard commission rate.
Harry


----------



## stakka82 (1/4/12)

Great video mate. 

It's made me go from 80% wanting one to deciding I'm definitely gonna get one in the next 12 months.

So easy and a high level of control on the mashing temp. The efficiency for relatively little effort is great too.


----------



## mwd (1/4/12)

Hugely better than the American Videos.

I wish, but sadly cannot justify the costs involved in getting the machine.
Nice looking keg setup too.,


----------



## SJW (1/4/12)

> Nice video.
> What temp sparge water did you use?
> Not sure if you covered it at the end, my PC dropped out after about 21mins, but how do you clean the braumeister? It looked nice and shiny like it was brand new at the beginning


Sparge water was 78 deg C, or there abouts. I used a 10 litre urn. To clean it I used to put a few inches of water in it and heat up with some sodium percarbonate, but I just rinse with water a wipe out with one of those non scratch dish pads.
The good thing is I clean the malt pipe and screens while the boil is going.



> Thanks for the video, I might change a few things to your way.
> Cheers


Dont change anything to the way I do it  



> Top effort.
> I hope Mark has you on his standard commission rate.
> Harry



He looks after me. Everyone gets two COMPLETE brews with yeast if they pick a Braumeister up from the shop.


----------



## DeGarre (1/4/12)

Nice video, thanks! Very helpful as my efficiency is 77%...

I seem to sparge/rinse faster, I need to slow that down.

You started with 27L, how many litres for the rinse?


----------



## Batz (1/4/12)

You can see why SJW and I both moved from 3v's to Braumeisters, they really are the ducks!


batz


----------



## SJW (1/4/12)

DeGarre said:


> Nice video, thanks! Very helpful as my efficiency is 77%...
> 
> I seem to sparge/rinse faster, I need to slow that down.
> 
> You started with 27L, how many litres for the rinse?


I rinsed/sparged with 9 litres. If I boiled for 60mins I would need 7.
As u can see I love it. Just as well, because I was heart broken when I sold my 3v system and would of been real pissed if this thing did not work so well.

Steve


----------



## QldKev (1/4/12)

Good video, I've never seen the system in action so was good to watch. 

Also I've never measured the crap in the kettle to add to final volume, may have to try it and see what numbers I get, thanks for the idea.

QldKev


----------



## Batz (1/4/12)

SJW said:


> .
> As u can see I love it. Just as well, because I was heart broken when I sold my 3v system and would of been real pissed if this thing did not work so well.
> 
> Steve




Me too, but it did go to very good homes.

batz


----------



## probablynathan (1/4/12)

Great video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## alfadog (1/4/12)

QldKev said:


> Good video, I've never seen the system in action so was good to watch.
> 
> Also I've never measured the crap in the kettle to add to final volume, may have to try it and see what numbers I get, thanks for the idea.
> 
> QldKev



+1 for this idea, I have always based my efficiency on what goes into the fermenter


----------



## booargy (1/4/12)

Good video cheers
20l good for test batches and does it need the pumps to ramp. could it be used as decotion vessel for bigger brews?


----------



## donburke (1/4/12)

sjw, thanks for posting this video, 

you have documented a real hands on experience of the equipment,

well done :beer:


----------



## humulus (1/4/12)

Gibbo1 said:


> like. :beerbang:


Get i Gibbo !!!!!! U know you want one!!!


----------



## humulus (1/4/12)

SJW said:


> This is a video of how I brew on my BM. So please dont flame me for bad brewing practices. 86% efficiency speaks for itself. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MRWz4G6tkMU


SJW top vid love my 20l Braumeister, Brewbuilder is a top program


----------



## humulus (1/4/12)

SJW said:


> yes it is, it took me a while to cut the strings with Beersmith, but its so easy just to choose a famous beer you like and bingo you got a recipe designed just for your own efficiency and volume.
> 
> ps. sorry about the crappy quality of the video, something must of happened during the upload to YouTube, but it would appear you all got the idea.


Gunna give Marks St bernadus tripple a go!!!!! he reckons its tops,25kg to Sydney for $10 next day you cant beat MHB!!!!!


----------



## beerbog (1/4/12)

humulus said:


> Get i Gibbo !!!!!! U know you want one!!!



It would be nice, but not at the moment. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog (1/4/12)

humulus said:


> 25kg to Sydney for $10 next day you cant beat MHB!!!!!



It's almost enough to give up bulk buying!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/4/12)

SJW I noticed you have a black seal around your upper s/s filter screen plate. Is that a home job? My screen is a pretty pore fit around the malt pipe and I have to scoop a few husks out from the boil after iv'e lifted the pipe. That seal would be perfect.
cheers 
Gav


----------



## SJW (1/4/12)

Gav80 said:


> SJW I noticed you have a black seal around your upper s/s filter screen plate. Is that a home job? My screen is a pretty pore fit around the malt pipe and I have to scoop a few husks out from the boil after iv'e lifted the pipe. That seal would be perfect.
> cheers
> Gav


Mark from MarksHomeBrew includes this and a few other bits with every unit sold. I think he gets it by the metre from Clark Rubber. Just holds the mesh to the screen and makes a real tight seal. No grain in the boil 

Steve


----------



## BlackRat (1/4/12)

SJW said:


> yes it is, it took me a while to cut the strings with Beersmith, but its so easy just to choose a famous beer you like and bingo you got a recipe designed just for your own efficiency and volume.
> 
> ps. sorry about the crappy quality of the video, something must of happened during the upload to YouTube, but it would appear you all got the idea.



Does anyone have a link to the Brewbuilder website?

Is this it?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/4/12)

SJW said:


> Mark from MarksHomeBrew includes this and a few other bits with every unit sold. I think he gets it by the metre from Clark Rubber. Just holds the mesh to the screen and makes a real tight seal. No grain in the boil
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve i'll hit clark rubber next time im home. Good vid mate, nice to show people how easy it can be. 
Gav


----------



## Barley Belly (2/4/12)

BlackRat said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Brewbuilder website?
> 
> Is this it?



Nope

Try this http://www.ubrew.com.au

You have to become a member to use BrewBuilder


----------



## Malted (2/4/12)

Barley Belly said:


> Nope
> 
> Try this http://www.ubrew.com.au
> 
> You have to become a member to use BrewBuilder




I do not know but I suspect that one would need to be a genuine customer to have ones membership approved.


----------



## Sammus (2/4/12)

I believe brewbuilder is under beta testing at the moment, and hasn't been released to the public.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (2/4/12)

Enjoyed the video SJW. I have never seen a Braumeister in the flesh and found your video very informative.
Well done.


----------



## SJW (2/4/12)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Enjoyed the video SJW. I have never seen a Braumeister in the flesh and found your video very informative.
> Well done.


Thanks mate, I just reloaded the entire video so its not jumping and freaking out anymore. Not thats its worth watching twice. I might make a short simple one next time without all the bullshite.

Steve


----------



## DeGarre (11/4/12)

Such an inspirational video as regards to efficiency, thanks again. Earlier today I pushed the boat out a bit and ended up with 86% mash efficiency, 83% efficiency into the FV and 78% efficiency into the gut...

had 2 pints of my latest pale ale during the morning and feeling pretty smug about it all.

http://tavastlandbrewing.wordpress.com/201...nd-jubilee-esb/


----------



## SJW (12/4/12)

DeGarre said:


> Such an inspirational video as regards to efficiency, thanks again. Earlier today I pushed the boat out a bit and ended up with 86% mash efficiency, 83% efficiency into the FV and 78% efficiency into the gut...
> 
> had 2 pints of my latest pale ale during the morning and feeling pretty smug about it all.
> 
> http://tavastlandbrewing.wordpress.com/201...nd-jubilee-esb/


Great link there buddy. Yes those numbers come out pretty much the same as mine. I would not even bother stirring the mash either. One question, how fine do you crack your grain? I find that the pump does not like to fire back up after the pump break. I have discovered that while ever there is a slow back flow through the mash and pump the pump wont fire until that has stopped. I suspect I might be crushing a bit fine and it takes longer than the pre set pump break for the wort to level out between the inside the malt pipe and outside. I was going to crack a bit more coarse next time and see how that goes.
The pump will start for a second but makes a buzzing noise and the wort rises a bit in the pipe then stops and just keeps doing this. I need to pause the BM and let the mash equal out before it fires up again.
Would be interested if anyone else has this issue.

Steve


----------



## alfadog (12/4/12)

SJW said:


> Great link there buddy. Yes those numbers come out pretty much the same as mine. I would not even bother stirring the mash either. One question, how fine do you crack your grain? I find that the pump does not like to fire back up after the pump break. I have discovered that while ever there is a slow back flow through the mash and pump the pump wont fire until that has stopped. I suspect I might be crushing a bit fine and it takes longer than the pre set pump break for the wort to level out between the inside the malt pipe and outside. I was going to crack a bit more coarse next time and see how that goes.
> The pump will start for a second but makes a buzzing noise and the wort rises a bit in the pipe then stops and just keeps doing this. I need to pause the BM and let the mash equal out before it fires up again.
> Would be interested if anyone else has this issue.
> 
> Steve



I have had this issue when putting in over 5kg of grain, I usually turn it off and stir the grain at this point as I thought I had milled too fine and the mash was getting stuck. I have not tried just turning off the BM and letting the levels equalise.


----------



## doon (12/4/12)

I had this problem when I was stirring the mash. I also suspect I wasn't priming the pump right at the start. I haven't had this problem since I stopped stirring mash between each step and primed the pump with the bm tilted with tap pointing up at 45 degrees. Last brew I did had 5.6 kilos


----------



## DeGarre (14/4/12)

SJW said:


> ... One question, how fine do you crack your grain?...



I use the old Corona mill and I do get more flour than I would like to. It seems to be either grain will just pass through uncracked or pulverise it a bit too much.

18 brews and only once I heard a weird noise from the pump and I suspected it was a grain trapped inside, the noise soon passed though. Knock on wood, the pump seems to be a right work horse.


----------



## MaestroMatt (14/4/12)

I got to say....I was watching this while suffering from insomnia and it did the absolute reverse for me! 

Interesting video mate. A good one to put out there on this system. If you fancy putting out any more (videos), I'm interested in how one cleans the unit post brew. Recirculating PBS through pump?
Thanks again.


----------



## SJW (14/4/12)

Thanks mate, next time I might make a short video showing the clean up.
WOW, We are all sad case brewers arn't we. Making videos on boiling wort and cleaning stuff , dont let my wife see this stuff


----------

